# [SOLVED] Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

I have been getting the strangest problem recently: my monitor will spontaneously go blank, but, otherwise, the PC still operates as normal. This happens both inside and outside of games. If if I use ctrl-alt-delete, the display is restored and I can proceed as normal. As it does not happen that frequently, it is mainly a nuisance - during competitive gameplay, however, it could be devastating. :nonono: My GPU never goes above 58oC, and, as my PC operates normally, I don't think it is a hardware fault. Could this be the result my video driver (301.42 WHQL)? This problem has only cropped up recently (after I finally ended a near year long period with Windows 8 and returned to 7). This is what leads me to believe that it is software related.

Hardware Specs:
Asrock Extreme 4 Gen 3 (Z68)
EVGA GTX570 2.5GB
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600Mhz
2500K at 4.6Ghz - the cooling is aftermarket, so the temps are fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

Have you tried another monitor to isolate the issue?
Brand & Model of the PSU?
Have you checked the Temps & Voltages in the Bios?
Did you do a clean install of 7 and install all the required Mobo drivers?


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

I shall try another monitor.
The PSU is a Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1000W; only a year old.
That I have, all within safe ranges (I make a habit of never tweaking voltages.) I seriously doubt system instability is a culprit, as this also happens when my system is idling.
Realistically, other that dialing the chassis fans to 100%, from 50% (which dropped the peak GPU temp from 60 to 56oC) I have not done any troubleshooting.
The primary reason for this thread is that I am trying to find out if there are any common problems that can cause this. And I am also trying to reassure myself that it is not a hardware problem - as there is not a chance of RMA'ing a single item of it. 

I shall try the newer beta drivers, as that is the primary thing that has changed, as windows 8 does not have the newer 300 series drivers.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

Update: While installing the new driver, the screen went blank (as expected); however, rather than only being in that state for only an instant, as it is normally during a driver update, it did not get out of it. I restarted the PC, and was then able to install the driver (the problem seemed to be a result of the uninstallation of the old driver).

All this leads me to believe that it is indeed a driver problem, as originally expected. I will report back in a day or so, or after the problem recurs, whichever comes first.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

It sounds like a video driver issue but the last thing I would be doing is installing a beta driver. If you have the newest, then the next step might be to try an older driver or even Omega Drivers which are much more stable drivers.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*



Tyree said:


> Have you checked the Temps & Voltages in the Bios?
> Did you do a clean install of 7 and install all the required Mobo drivers?


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

To date, I have never had a problem with a Beta driver.

Yes, as stated, I have checked the voltages/temps, and they are fine.

Come to think of it, there were a few drivers that I installed for my motherboard a few days back - for the SM Bus and USB 3.0 controllers. I have also recently moved back to an internal optical drive, which also had its drivers. And finally, I cloned my secondary drive to a larger one (which I am now using). This all pretty much happened within a day of each other. However, I cannot remember when this problem first started, and have a suspicion that it was prior to this.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

Optical drives are plug and play so they do not require any independent drivers.
I would also be very skeptical of any Beta drivers. Rule of thumb for drivers and Bios, if they work, leave them alone.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

I am reasonably certain that 7 did install a driver for the optical drive.
Also, it seems that it was the video driver, because during my 3 hr ArmA II session last night, I had no problems.

Edit: In my quest for optimization, I routinely break both of those rules (and have done so for many years).


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

Windows has basic drivers for optical drives and has for many many versions. Just be watchful as what I have usually seen is such issues start to occur at the end of the life of the video card or when there is some kind of issue with either the card or the pci-x slot and the driver fix may only work for a while if this is so.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

yes many do not check the power options go to start control panel, look for power options, then select change plan settings it will say turn of monitor after so many minutes change it to never then click apply. hope these helps.


----------



## R0gueHunt3R (Feb 27, 2009)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

The GPU, Mobo, CPU and RAM are only two months old. No, the monitor was not on standby.
The problem was caused by a faulty driver; since I reinstalled, I have not had an issue.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Monitor goes blank, but PC is still running*

Keep an eye on it I have been down that road, replaced the video driver and then when it all came back a month later replaced the video card to end it and the card in there was a brand new ATi 6670 I had just installed that the unit simply didn't like. I don't think there was anything wrong with the card.


----------

